# super nova?



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a nova, how would I make a super nova? would I have to breed her with another nova? (leopard gecko's) 
Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

A Super Nova is a Super Snow Enigma Albino Eclipse as far as I`m aware - so there are a few courses of action you can take in terms of making one, and already having a Nova to play with is a great start.
So you could possibly breed her to a Super Snow Enigma to increase your chances of making Mack Enigma het Raptor babies, or at least a Super Snow (SS T_Albino even better) to make a smaller percentage of Mack Enigma babies (that`s if your Nova is a 1 copy Enigma which is likelier than a 2 copy) - all het T_Albino, Eclipse, poly`het tang, revst, patty stripe etc...then breed the babies back to each in the hope of producing a SS Raptor Enigma.
If you bred her to another Nova, then `all` (if that`s the right term?!) you would get are further Novas (Raptor Enigma) - so your aim is/would be to introduce the Mack Snow gene (and 2 copies of it) into the equation.

Someone will be along and work out the possibilities/percentages for you soon I`m sure pal - the above is pretty much a `flying visit` answer!


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*supernova ?.*

A nova is a raptor enigma, so the last thing you want to do is breed to another nova!, not really sensible breeding enigma to enigma, what you want to put it to is a Talbino macksnow raptor to try to get a Dreamsicle, then theres all sorts of other possibilities, red eyed talbino Supersnows. Super Raptors, plus++++.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

BigA said:


> I have a nova, how would I make a super nova? would I have to breed her with another nova? (leopard gecko's)
> Thanks:2thumb:


*FIRST.*

[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped X Super snow = .

Snow HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse.

*OR.*

[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped X Super snow = .

[1C]Snow enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse.

*THEN.*

Snow HET Talbino,Eclipse X [1C]Snow enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Normal Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.*[RAPTOR].*

Snow Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant.
Talbino eclipse snow striped.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped.*[Snow RAPTOR].*

[1C]Enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped*.[NOVA].*

[1C]Snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.*[Dreamsickle].*

Super snow Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse super snow Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino super snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse super snow.*[Super RAPTOR].*
Super snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse super snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino super snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse super snow enigma.*[Super NOVA].*

*OR.*

[1C]Snow enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse X [1C]Snow enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Normal Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.*[RAPTOR].*

Snow Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant.
Talbino eclipse snow striped.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped.*[Snow RAPTOR].*

[1C]Enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped*.[NOVA].*
[2C]Enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Eclipse enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.*[NOVA].* 

[1C]Snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.*[Dreamsickle].*
[2C]Snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[2C]Eclipse snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse snow enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.*[Dreamsickle].*

Super snow Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse super snow Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino super snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse super snow.*[Super RAPTOR].*
Super snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse super snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino super snow enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse super snow enigma.*[Super NOVA].*


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

holy cow that's an awesome list!


----------

